# Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2020)

*Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

*Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*

Westworld ist mal wieder so eine Serie die unglaublich gut gestartet ist und dann genauso unglaublich abgestürzt. Die zweite Staffel hab ich schon wieder verdrängt und nach den Trailern werde ich die dritte Staffel gar nicht mehr gucken. Ich freu mich weit mehr auf die dritte Staffel Cobra Kai. Westworld behalte ich einfach als extrem gute 10-teilige Mini-Serie in Erinnerung.


----------



## Karotte81 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Westworld ist mal wieder so eine Serie die unglaublich gut gestartet ist und dann genauso unglaublich abgestürzt. Die zweite Staffel hab ich schon wieder verdrängt und nach den Trailern werde ich die dritte Staffel gar nicht mehr gucken. Ich freu mich weit mehr auf die dritte Staffel Cobra Kai. Westworld behalte ich einfach als extrem gute 10-teilige Mini-Serie in Erinnerung.



Leider auf den Punkt gebracht.

Habe es bis heute nicht geschafft durch die irgendwie wirre und langweilige Staffel 2 zu quälen. Die Erste dagegen habe ich schon 3-4 Mal gesehen, das war einfach unglaublich gut.

Ist halt der True Detective Effekt, dem soviele Serien unterliegen. Man hat eine Idee, man sammelt weitere Ideen über Jahre, schreibt Dialoge, Skripte, überlegt sich Schauspieler, Musik etc ... und dann kommt da auch oft was sehr gutes bei raus, Und dann muss man Staffel 2 machen. In nicht mal einem Jahr, mit Zeitdruck, ohne Zeit Ideen zu sammeln oder sich in Ruhe Gedanken zu machen ... und dann kommen da eben solche Dinge bei raus. Sie lernmen es aber auch nicht. Auch die Fans lernen es nicht. Wir wollen mehr mehr und mehr wird da gebrüllt. Siehe Walking Dead, mittlerweile eine der dümmsten, unlogischsten und einfach langweiligen Serien überhaupt. Aber hauptsache es geht immer weiter, der Franchise wegen. Nicht wegen einer guten Idee, etwas was man erzählen möchte ... nein. Es geht nur um Profit und Erhaltung der neu geschaffenen Franchise. 

Eine gute Serie muss für mich von Anfang an ein Konzept für Start und Ende haben, wenn man das Ende immer weiter hinausschiebt wg dem großen Erfolg, verwässert es das Ganze meist nur.

Einzige Ausnahme: Breaking Bad, da sind einfach alle Staffeln vom Start bis zum Ende großartig, und ich weiß nicht ob das von Anfang an in der Ausführlichkeit geplant war.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme: Breaking Bad, da sind einfach alle Staffeln vom Start bis zum Ende großartig, und ich weiß nicht ob das von Anfang an in der Ausführlichkeit geplant war.



Die letzte Staffel Breaking Bad wurde in zwei Staffeln und damit auch Jahre unterteilt. Man hat sich Zeit genommen und nochmal Luft geholt vor dem Finale, und es hat sich sowas von ausgezahlt.. Keine Ahnung wieso das so selten passiert. Es gibt noch mehr Serien die sich gesteigert oder zumindest das Niveau gehalten haben. Aber viele schaffen das wirklich nicht. Aktuell gucke ich mal wieder The Wire & The Shield, da ist jede Staffel geil. Und je mehr ich von diesen "Westworld"-ähnlichen Serien sehe desto mehr weiß ich sowas zu schätzen. 

Man sollte wirklich viel mehr Mini-Serien drehen. Ob ein Band of Brothers in 5 Staffeln auch so gut geworden wäre? Oder ein Chernobyl? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*

15. März.

(Für alle, die dafür nicht extra den Trailer gucken wollen... ich selbst gucke auch keine Trailer mehr von Filmen/Serien, die ich sehen will. Verdirbt nämlich meistens so manche Überraschung).


----------



## empy (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ist halt der True Detective Effekt, dem soviele Serien unterliegen. Man hat eine Idee, man sammelt weitere Ideen über Jahre, schreibt Dialoge, Skripte, überlegt sich Schauspieler, Musik etc ... und dann kommt da auch oft was sehr gutes bei raus, Und dann muss man Staffel 2 machen. In nicht mal einem Jahr, mit Zeitdruck, ohne Zeit Ideen zu sammeln oder sich in Ruhe Gedanken zu machen ... und dann kommen da eben solche Dinge bei raus.



Deswegen bin ich eigentlich ganz froh, dass Firefly einfach mit einem Film abgeschlossen wurde. Die zweite Staffel von Dollhouse hat ja auch nicht so recht zur ersten gepasst.



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Einzige Ausnahme: Breaking Bad, da sind einfach alle Staffeln vom Start bis zum Ende großartig, und ich weiß nicht ob das von Anfang an in der Ausführlichkeit geplant war.



Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber es gibt auch andere längere Serien, die lange stark geblieben sind. Das waren aber eigentlich alles Sitcoms, wo die Story und deren Entwicklung nicht so sehr im Fokus stand.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*

Das Potential der Serie bzw. des Settings ist auf alle Fälle enorm, wie der Trailer jetzt ja auch andeutet. Einmal bzgl. Location (bisher nur der Park, möglich wäre die ganze Erde - und darüber hinaus!) und einmal bzgl. Zeit (von der Gegenwart bis in die weit entfernte Zukunft). Und von der 2ten Staffel zwingend auf die 3te zu schließen, klar, kann man machen, muß aber dennoch nichts heißen.

Ich bin jedenfalls [noch] sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht. Aber ich fand damals auch schon die Westworld-Version mit Yul Brynner toll.


----------



## Karotte81 (16. Januar 2020)

*AW: Westworld: Starttermin der dritten Staffel im atmosphärischer Trailer*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Die letzte Staffel Breaking Bad wurde in zwei Staffeln und damit auch Jahre unterteilt. Man hat sich Zeit genommen und nochmal Luft geholt vor dem Finale, und es hat sich sowas von ausgezahlt.. Keine Ahnung wieso das so selten passiert. Es gibt noch mehr Serien die sich gesteigert oder zumindest das Niveau gehalten haben. Aber viele schaffen das wirklich nicht. Aktuell gucke ich mal wieder The Wire & The Shield, da ist jede Staffel geil. Und je mehr ich von diesen "Westworld"-ähnlichen Serien sehe desto mehr weiß ich sowas zu schätzen.
> 
> Man sollte wirklich viel mehr Mini-Serien drehen. Ob ein Band of Brothers in 5 Staffeln auch so gut geworden wäre? Oder ein Chernobyl? Wohl eher nicht.



Oh, ja, völlig vergessen, The Shield hat auch großartige Staffeln, The Wire habe ich auch kürzlich komplett geguckt(nachdem ich schonmal angefangen hatte). Sind aber beide auch schon älter die Serien, die stammen fast aus ner anderen Zeit. Aber stimmt, die haben auch eine sehr gleichbleibende Qualität, die sich fast noch steigert von Staffel zu Staffel(bei The Shield auf jeden Fall). 

Es gibt übrigens noch eine Serie, die vor dem Finale richtig Luft geholt hat ... Game of Thrones... nur um es dann komplett zu versauen


----------

